# Solved: windows server - domain



## Slyvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am not a server admin or an ICT person but have one question to ask.
In windows server 2008, I know computers can be added to the domain, is it possible to add a printer to the same domain?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You don't add a printer like you would add a computer to a domain, but you can install a network printer and have it's entry added to the domain for easier installation for workstations.


----------



## Slyvan (Mar 7, 2015)

srhoades said:


> You don't add a printer like you would add a computer to a domain, but you can install a network printer and have it's entry added to the domain for easier installation for workstations.


Thank you very much for the input very much appreciated. I just added the printers with the entries correctly added.


----------

